# [gelöst] Rechte Mountoptionen ext4

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe eine ext4 Partition angelegt.

/etc/fstab 

```
/dev/sda8 /home                      ext3 auto,defaults 0 2

/dev/sdf1 /home/olaf/eigene.Musik           ext4       auto,defaults 0 3
```

Keine Schreibrechte.

```
chown olaf:users /dev/sdf1

chmod 777 /dev/sdf1
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # ls -la /dev/sdf1

brwxrwxrwx 1 olaf users 8, 81 29. Nov 19:26 /dev/sdf1
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~/eigene.Musik $ mkdir 123

mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „123“ nicht anlegen: Keine Berechtigung

olaf@flammenflitzer ~/eigene.Musik $ ls -la /home/olaf/eigene.Musik

insgesamt 40

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   4096 29. Nov 18:35 .

drwx------ 257 olaf users 20480 29. Nov 19:41 ..

drwx------   2 root root  16384 29. Nov 18:35 lost+found
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # chown olaf:users /home/olaf/eigene.Musik

flammenflitzer olaf # chmod 777 /home/olaf/eigene.Musik
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~/eigene.Musik $ ls -la /home/olaf/eigene.Musik

insgesamt 40

drwxrwxrwx   3 olaf users  4096 29. Nov 18:35 .

drwx------ 257 olaf users 20480 29. Nov 19:41 ..

drwx------   2 root root  16384 29. Nov 18:35 lost+found

olaf@flammenflitzer ~/eigene.Musik $ mkdir 123

olaf@flammenflitzer ~/eigene.Musik $ ls

123  lost+found
```

(Ich hatte die Festplatte vorher mit ntfs3g unter dem Punkt eingehangen.)

Hätte nicht die Option in der fstab ausreichen sollen? (Ist schon Jahre her, das ich in der fstab mal etwas geändert habe.)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Dec 01, 2010 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Die rechte werden nicht anhand des /dev/sd* device datei festegelegt. :Wink:  Sondern sie werden bei ext4 im dateisystem gespeichert.

Sprich ein chown und chmod auf den mount-point, nachdem du die partition gemountet hast, sollte das root-verzeichnis der Partition mit den passenden rechten versehen.

Diese sind dann auch nach einem unount,mount wieder vorhanden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

